# New to HID/Spotlights



## m16a (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok, I've been a flashaholic for a little while now, and for the most part, I've stuck with EDCable LED flashlights(Dexlight, ND10, Arc aaa, etc), but the recent fourth of July showed that my resident throwing ace, a modded spotlight I won at PhotonFest 10 just doesn't cut it. So heres what I want to know. Whats a good way to start off getting into the bigger stuff(HID, spotlight, some kinda mag mod etc) with good throw and such, keeping in mind that I can't spend a huge amount, what would a good first base be to start at? Thanks a lot in advance guys:thumbsup:

M16a


----------



## Patriot (Jul 7, 2008)

Not knowing how much you want to spend makes it difficult to help, but I'll throw something out there for you.

You stated that you might like the idea of a mag modded style light but typically those are going to be 10W designs and would be unlikely to throw farther that your spotlight. Even 24/25W class lights might only throw a little bit better but won't produce much more light.

Keeping the cost under $175 would get you an N30 from Battery Junction or the Lightforce 240 (halogen) Both lights should easily out throw your current spotlight. I'm partial to the N30 though.


----------



## m16a (Jul 7, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Not knowing how much you want to spend makes it difficult to help, but I'll throw something out there for you.
> 
> You stated that you might like the idea of a mag modded style light but typically those are going to be 10W designs and would be unlikely to throw farther that your spotlight. Even 24/25W class lights might only throw a little bit better but won't produce much more light.
> 
> Keeping the cost under $175 would get you an N30 from Battery Junction or the Lightforce 240 (halogen) Both lights should easily out throw your current spotlight. I'm partial to the N30 though.



Linkage to both please? PS, I could probably swing under $200


----------



## Gunner12 (Jul 7, 2008)

N30 and the Mega Illuminator.


----------



## BVH (Jul 7, 2008)

+3 for the N30!


----------



## m16a (Jul 7, 2008)

That N30 looks pretty good...

Anyone have it? Whats it like?


----------



## BVH (Jul 7, 2008)

Do a search for the "Shootout 4" thread. Tons of comparison pics btw N30 and 20+ other lights. I have 3 N30's and love them. Very bright, very good throw for a 30 Watt. The bonus LED comes in handy for close-in jobs.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 7, 2008)

Here is the N30 http://www.batteryjunction.com/n30-3161.html

IMO, it's the best value of any HID light offered. A new Li-ion version of this light called the L35 will be out soon but will cost over $300. I don't think there will be any light to challenge the N30 in it's price range in the near future either.


P.S. I love your avatar Bob!


----------



## BVH (Jul 7, 2008)

yep, it's kind a funny to see me checking how much carbon rod is left. Baseball hat on, dark glasses on and my hand further shading my eyes!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 8, 2008)

m16a said:


> That N30 looks pretty good...
> 
> Anyone have it? Whats it like?






It is very good. It has a great color temperature 4200K, reasonably long run-time on a NiMH battery, a long run-time LED cluster in the handle, a respectable reflector and good throw, a shallow bezel with great spill, good switch feel, durable, separately available battery and bulbs. It's the ultimate HID value imo.

Most of us HID regulars own this light and love it. It happens to be my "beater" HID and gets a lot of use. I'm looking forward to the more expensive L35 (release date now pushed back to September, which I'm guessing could very well mean November)


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree with Patriot36, BVH, and the others.
Get an N30, they are just great little HID lights. You can replace the entire light for less then more expensive competitors bulbs and battery packs  . I rarely use anything else anymore.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## m16a (Jul 8, 2008)

mtbkndad said:


> I agree with Patriot36, BVH, and the others.
> Get an N30, they are just great little HID lights. You can replace the entire light for less then more expensive competitors bulbs and battery packs  . I rarely use anything else anymore.
> 
> Take Care,
> mtbkndad :wave:



That is assuming my parents will let me blow 2-3 paychecks worth on a single light:laughing:


----------



## Patriot (Jul 8, 2008)

m16a said:


> That is assuming my parents will let me blow 2-3 paychecks worth on a single light:laughing:




You stated that under $200 would be ok... 

The light is $149. You'll also get 5% off that price if you use coupon code:
*cpf2006 *during check out.


----------



## m16a (Jul 8, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> You stated that under $200 would be ok...
> 
> The light is $149. You'll also get 5% off that price if you use coupon code:
> *cpf2006 *during check out.



Under $200 happens to be ok with me, heck I would spend under $500. Now the parents... Thats another story


----------



## Patriot (Jul 8, 2008)

Something I just thought of M16A, that is a testimony to the satisfaction of N30 owners... I can't remember the last time I saw one sell used....
:thinking:

I know I wouldn't sell mine either. :naughty:


----------



## woodrow (Jul 10, 2008)

Buy the N30. I am working outside tonight and it is raining off and on. My Q5 led lights hardly show on the wet blacktop. The 35w hid still lights things up nicely. People who spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars on leds, but don't have a hid, just don't know what they are missing.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 10, 2008)

woodrow said:


> People who spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars on leds, but don't have a hid, just don't know what they are missing.



It's a whole 'nother' universe, isn't it! :naughty:


----------



## B'hamFAL (Jul 12, 2008)

m16a said:


> keeping in mind that I can't spend a huge amount, what would a good first base be to start at?


 
I got the 35w HID from harbor freight (in huntsville, al) for $59.00 thursday. It's the big clunky heavy sealed lead acid one in the red and black case. For the money it's not a bad way to get your feet wet with HID. They've got 'em listed for $120 or so on the website and at that price the amondo with its nimh batt's is a better deal. I dunno why the store had it for less but you might wanna check it out....not only cheaper but instant gratification.


----------



## artec540 (Jul 15, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Here is the N30 http://www.batteryjunction.com/n30-3161.html
> 
> IMO, it's the best value of any HID light offered. A new Li-ion version of this light called the L35 will be out soon but will cost over $300. I don't think there will be any light to challenge the N30 in it's price range in the near future either.
> 
> ...



What about a $38 Cyclops? Huge and heavy but vast light. How does it compare to the N 30?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 15, 2008)

artec540 said:


> What about a $38 Cyclops? Huge and heavy but vast light. How does it compare to the N 30?



The cyclops is about a 800 bulb lumens less than the N30 but will throw a bit farther depending on individual variations. I'd also have to say the the N30's beam is very usable for general usage while the cyclop's is not .


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have both the 15mcp "Cyclops" and the Power On Board HID. The 15mcp Cyclops is a great light but it is almost twice the size of the POB HID, and it only has about half the runtime of the POB HID.

I would highly recommend the Power On Board HID, which you can get on Ebay for around $50. The POB HID uses a 35W 6000K HID bulb. It can throw well over 1/2 of a mile, it is quite amazing!

I also agree with everyone else that the N30 would be a great choice since it is a 30W HID.


----------



## Nickyd (Jul 21, 2008)

Having read these posts I'm very pleasedI bought the N30 here in the UK. Even with shipping and duty it's good value-I would have to spend a lot more to get much better.Go for it!:twothumbs


----------



## Zeige (Jul 21, 2008)

Nickyd said:


> Having read these posts I'm very pleasedI bought the N30 here in the UK. Even with shipping and duty it's good value-I would have to spend a lot more to get much better.Go for it!:twothumbs


 

I agree, I just ordered an N30 also (wasnt sure if I wanted to wait and get L35). This will be my 1st HID, so I decided to get the lesser expensive one for now. Thank you all for all the great advise! :twothumbs


----------

